# Anyone near Athens, AL??



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Is there anyone that is near Athens, AL that would feel comfortable doing a temperament test on a dog?

I am interested in the sable female Sheryl (I just posted her in Urgent) but I need to know if she's good with other (especially little) dogs.

I emailed the shelter with my questions but all they told me was that was WAS a she and she was 6 months old.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Where is Athens Alabama? I have some contacts depending where it is.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

OMG it looks like my new addition.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

It's about 30 minutes west of Huntsville. Just near the north boundry of AL & TN.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Lauri, maybe Dawn Knight knows someone in that area. She's in Alabama, but I don't remember exactly where...

Just as a reference point for others who might be in the area... Per mapquest, Athens is about 100 miles from Nashville, TN, 135 miles from Chattanooga, TN and 95 miles from Birmingham, AL.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Athens is 3 hrs north of me. I know laurie isn't getting this girl right now but someone else did email me and ask for info on quarantining, etc. The shelter is directly behind the vet clinic. I've only been there once so don't know much about the area but if needed I can post to the AL dog rescuers list and see who is in the area. A lot of the AL rescue folks (non GSD) are in northern AL.


----------

